

Flickr Photos Yield Tourist Trails - sga
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/25549/?a=f

======
CWuestefeld
_To inform its suggestions, it extracted tourists' movements between
attractions in those cities from millions of photos uploaded to Flickr over
three years._

It looks like they've invented a way to help me find the most crowded
locations. Thanks, but I'd rather do it my own way.

